# This story made me cringe.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I found this story today about an elderly woman who took is upon her self to restore a 120 year old painting. 

http://www.theprovince.com/entertai...+fresco+restoration+effort/7134396/story.html


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd already read this here, http://funni.ly/SkqF8j  as "A perfectly horrifying example of how not to restore a painting of Jesus."

Reading a far more in-depth article of it, however, didn't make it any less terrible... the impression I got from the article was that it took the church a while to notice. 

It would have taken an additional 2 years of water damage in the church to reduce the painting to what only took this woman a few hours. Remarkable.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

There is an online movement of people now how want the painting left as it is now. The descendants of the original artist is looking to undo the damage to the painting.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I saw that too, too bad that happened. well what's done is done, too late to take it back now.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

It gets worse! The Mona Lisa, The Last Supper, The Scream... oh my!


----------

